# why threads closed?????



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

why are threads closed when there are people still posting????  Im talking about "  Holy-Moly"  by white widow  I was posting and when subbmitted it said thread closed...Granted It needed to be but why when people are still posting..is it so A Mod can have the last say?  Im confused here now...Im going to smoke a bong now..and think it over..


Thanks..and please dont Ban me


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm assuming because the thread was going nowhere, and widow was tryin to go mutinous.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

Would you like to have the last word instead?  

When a thread turns unproductive like that it's best to just let it fall to the wayside.  It doesn't benefit anyone when it turns to insults or confrontations.

Don't you agree?


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 14, 2008)

It looks like it closed because it was just a person banging their head against a brick wall. No one likes to see that...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

I Agree Mom (speaking from a person who has had a thread gone south and closed)


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Most certainly it was because the person I am now ignoring was being so repetitively in-your-face argumentative, wannabe-moderator.  Then later another 2nd person wanted to throw his two cents in, at which point it was closed by Hemp, and which is why I thanked him for it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

Just FYI this one has the potential to go head south pretty soon and may get closed later as well...lol.

I think everyone needs to go smoke some weed.  Who cares to join me?

:48:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

:goodposting: 

Mom too funny!!!:rofl:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 14, 2008)

> Who cares to join me?


Smokin' a fatty right now :ccc:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

what can i say....im in some white widow mood (the weed,not the user ) and all i have is sour diesel.....life sucks!:watchplant:


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL, fiesty group for a bunch of weed smokers...


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

I am glad that everyone is doing the same thing as me:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32772

I dislike those on this board who are negative and rude and argumentative, and I miss those good ones who have left the community for one reason or other.  Too often I see Free Speech issues being raised here.

...and then I think how easy it would be to create a marijuana growing forum that allows free speech entirely, and does not censor any words including profanity, and allows free speech for free thinkers...

...hmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes I do agree...and was typeing the post..when I pressed reply  it was not closed..Im was just curious..this has Happen twice to me now..not that I care to have last word..but when a thread is closed do you MOM and other Mods see that people are posting?  ( isnt that what the "+" sign by the name meen that person is typeing a reply? ) ..granted you dont know what their typeing..but seems that people that are in the thread at the time it beeing closed should be able to get their " SAY " in..Good or Bad...thats all..

*
White Widow*...Rule #1 is the easiest of them..and Im not sure if anyone can really see if you type a bad word  or just use astrics...either way...rules are rules my friend...just like with my  house.  I supose you can set up your own server ( House) with your rules..thats your choice...This here is* MarrP's *House and His rules..I sure hope you dont get yourself banned due to your stuborness..anyway Take care and be safe

and Mom, Rubyhemp, Mutt, TBG, and even you Hick....thanks 4 all you do..
this truely is a great place to spend time..



EDIT...i did not meen for this to be what was closed..and MOM  you can close it at anytime  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

I got more replies in this thread then i did in all of journal,,:rofl: ,and there no pics



ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 14, 2008)

> Yes I do agree...and was typeing the post..when I pressed reply it was not closed..Im was just curious..this has Happen twice to me now..not that I care to have last word..but when a thread is closed do you MOM and other Mods see that people are posting? ( isnt that what the "+" sign by the name meen that person is typeing a reply? ) ..granted you dont know what their typeing..but seems that people that are in the thread at the time it beeing closed should be able to get their " SAY " in..Good or Bad...thats all..


Hey 4u' , my broadband isn't too good at the moment due to bad weather. It can take minututes before a page refreshes for me. Didn't mean to cut you off in any way my friend.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

> ...and then I think how easy it would be to create a marijuana growing forum that allows free speech entirely


tons out there and it isn't cheap to run a forum. server space, hosting, and major time settin it up. but hey if thats what you want best of luck to ya.
you have the freedom to stay or to leave. we have had these rules in place looong b4 you got here. they get challenged from time to time. but they are rules. Some people that grow here do not like to read profanity. thats why they post here and not forums that allow it. if you feel the major desire to use profanity then find a forum you'd be more comfortable at.

and as mods our job is to keep the peace. we were put in place to keep the forum headed in the direction the owner wanted it to go. we will close any thread that may disrupt this forum.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

EVEN Hick?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

1.) since I am considerate and observe the rules and type in asterisks to respect the rules (which don't forbid typing asterisks), then I will continue to do so.  If I banned for typing asterisks, then I will indeed stop participating here.  I miss those good ones who have left this forum.

2.) You and I had same idea simultaneously.  As you were writing this, I was writing the same thing in another thread!  Wow, we must all be connecting because we are all getting high together.  Cool idea~!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't keep up with all this. good grief. First post all about freedom of speech now wierdness in server lags. ugh..everyone just grow some weed


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

one step ahead of ya Mutt,,,,

SHAMELESS PLUG TIME
my journal was just updated with 2 sets of new pics if anyone is interested..... Comments Welcome....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> EVEN Hick?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Some people that grow here do not like to read profanity. thats why they post here and not forums that allow it.


 
...which is why I type in asterisks.  I guess there is big difference between **** and ****.  I personally don't want to even hear the word that puts that image in my head, and prefer asterisks, as does the administrator/owner here.  

...but then some moderators here are too drunk on their own imagined power, and shut down threads too quickly, and ban users too easily, and censor and edit.  I was a lurker a long time before I ever registered and saw too many issues being raised, and we see how membership has declined...sure new users always register, but are they the quality members??  No.  Most of the good people leave because the rules here are inconsistently applied, and free speech is not truly allowed here.   I don't mean profanity.  I mean free speech of ideas is censored here.

My husband is IT and web site developer.  We could run a forum of any type very cheap ~~ those reasons you say are not serious issues in consideration of this idea.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I can't keep up with all this. good grief. First post all about freedom of speech now wierdness in server lags. ugh..everyone just grow some weed


 

Im tryN


----------



## kubefuism (Oct 14, 2008)

One should also remember that this in an international site that may be under influence of many states, in reference to free speech.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why are threads closed when there are people still posting???? Im talking about " Holy-Moly" by white widow I was posting and when subbmitted it said thread closed...Granted It needed to be but why when people are still posting..is it so A Mod can have the last say? Im confused here now...Im going to smoke a bong now..and think it over..
> 
> 
> Thanks..and please dont Ban me


 
Because this isn't Rollitup.org!!!!! I use to frequent that site and it was absurd how much arguing and fighing and cursing was going on there; a complete waste of bandwidth and a total failure IMO. If someone just doesn't get it there is no point in arguing till your fingers fall the heck off. If she wants to grow her plants even though the landlord saw them WHO THE HECK CARES!!!!! If she get's arrested she will figure it out hopefully. Refer to the quote on TBG's posts at the bottom. NO offense to anyone at all but seriously if everyone is right and the original poster just doesnt get it, than who cares, walk away!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 14, 2008)

i just wanna throw this out there. when i came to this site i cussed alot and i mean alot. and never really thought much about it untill i came here. after postin without cussin and not readin it, talkin to ppl thru pm's i hardly ever cuss anymore, not because i think its wrong but because i've learned how to express my self without those words. when i get mad i still do a bit but in everyday conversations i just don't do it.  so thanks mp i've learned about more than growin since joinin this site.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower
...but then some moderators here are too drunk on their own imagined power said:
			
		

> I don't see anyone else raising heck over it, just the people directly involved in the argument.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*Hey WW keep it up and you can find another site to start your crap on. You don't like the rules leave it's that simple. Post another thing bashing the mods here and your done. :ciao: *


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, this is apparently I really big issue.  Everyone is jumpin all over this one.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

Not Me GSS,,,,


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm watching and waiting for this thread to become locked by some "drunk" moderator.  What a disaster.  Why even ask questions when your gonna do what you want to do anyways?  I say go open your own forum and teach everyone to do it your way....since you are a pro gardener and all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Because this isn't Rollitup.org!!!!! I use to frequent that site and it was absurd how much arguing and fighing and cursing was going on there; a complete waste of bandwidth and a total failure IMO. If someone just doesn't get it there is no point in arguing till your fingers fall the heck off. If she wants to grow her plants even though the landlord saw them WHO THE HECK CARES!!!!! If she get's arrested she will figure it out hopefully. Refer to the quote on TBG's posts at the bottom. NO offense to anyone at all but seriously if everyone is right and the original poster just doesnt get it, than who cares, walk away!!


 


Never been ther..sorry..and I agree ''Who cares"...when i see threads that I dont like or dont care to read them  I dont...Ill use Pappabeach for instance..because he is all read aware of my thaughts...you see I really cant understand the guy  and instaead of Bashing him or letting what he says take rent in my head I just pass over...its not worth my time..same with others that I dont care for.


I just think that if there are still people posting in said thread they should still get there post in. But its just frustrating like when you get " server busy"  anfter you just typed an essa..lol..and then wasted all that time..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

gmo said:
			
		

> I'm watching and waiting for this thread to become locked by some "drunk" moderator. What a disaster. Why even ask questions when your gonna do what you want to do anyways? I say go open your own forum and teach everyone to do it your way....since you are a pro gardener and all.


 

excuse me??????  I started this thread


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah I agree with that 4u2smoke.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry you got caught off 4u2smoke.   It wasn't anyones intention.  I don't always know if anyones responding to a thread when I am closing it.  I just do it.  :confused2: 

One of my many flaws.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> excuse me?????? I started this thread


 
I bet with nearly 99% certainity he was refering to another poster.


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

4u, that was in no way aimed at you.  I was referring to the "drunk in power" and "I'll just open my own forum" statements made by another member as well as their total resistance to any assistance that other members try to give them.  Every thread I have read by that user asks a question and then they end up doing what they want to do anyways, and most of the time they are doing the exact opposite of what many of the members have suggested.  Thus I suggested starting their own forum where they can feel free to give out the "GREAT"  advice that they come up with.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> If she wants to grow her plants even though the landlord saw them WHO THE HECK CARES!!!!! If she get's arrested she will figure it out hopefully.


 
...or maybe "she" prefers to "live free or die", and will live according to principle of life.  I will make marijuana legal, and not cower down to the law in whatever country you are in, living in fear, living in the OPPOSITE-OF-FREEDOM.

Live FREE or die.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I don't see anyone else raising heck over it, just the people directly involved in the argument.


 
...this is like saying, "the sky is blue because the sky is blue".  It is called a "tautology" in English literature.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

Rock N' Roll WW  Good luck with your grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks MOM..Im sure he was..lol..dont know how many times i have been in a thread and my mind in a noer when posting..lol..oops..  thanks Mom..Just need to get this off my chest..I feel better..well kinda..i do however need to retun to work...so Im not feeling so well...lol...

Everyone better play nice while Im gone....MOM's watching..lol


Have a wonderful day MOM


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

weeeee still don't know what the fuss is all about. heck first time i had to do any moderating in over a month was closing that thread yest. LOL
Everyone else seems to get along great and doesn't need any of there posts getting editted. 
 :48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, this has spun out of control. i think the mods here do a great job of keepin everything in line as it should be. i think we should start a poll and see who thinks the mods are drunk with imagined power, then they'll know just who to ban. that should take the guess work out of it anyway. take care of all of them at once. jk. this site has more regular members that are online daily than any other site i've been to. that tells me that this site is one of the most popular. i don't think it would be that way if the mods and members didn't respond to things the way they do.. if anyone doesn't like the mods or the members i know there's alot of other growin site on the web.. jmo..


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 14, 2008)

man this thread has exploded. 10 members readin at one time, wow thats gotta be a record


----------



## gmo (Oct 14, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man this thread has exploded. 10 members readin at one time, wow thats gotta be a record



There were 13 earlier and 3 of em were mods.  I was just waiting for this thing to be locked, actually kinda still am. Isn't it crazy how ungrateful some people are?  What does using foul language accomplish?  IMO it just makes you look foolish, anyone can make statements full of four letter words.  I understand frustration, but while you are on MP.com the staff has asked that we ALL watch what we say.  I can't believe how many (former) members come here and complain about our filter on inappropriate words, is it really too much to ask to keep it polite and watch your language?  All you do by using foul language is make yourself look like a child and a fool.  I feel as if we are beating a dead horse here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*I ask that the other Mods not close this thread just yet.  *


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 14, 2008)

this is better than a soap opera.

rules are rules and if you break them you get what you deserve. i've been warned a time or two here, and i don't wanna get booted outta here. this is the best forum ive ever had the PRIVLEDGE of belonging to. why would anyone want to screw that up over a person who has already made they're mind up? might as well try to move a mountain..............

ps. what was that quote? somthing about arguing on the internet being like the special olympics...........


----------



## Tater (Oct 14, 2008)

lolz  All YoUR BasE arE BelONg to US.

/looks around

Tough crowd

/leaves


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 14, 2008)

The thing that attracted me to this forum were the members politeness and kindness. I like the tact that come in people replies when they have to think of other words other than four letter words to express themselves.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

Buttered popcorn on the left and salted popcorn on the right, help yourself, there are plenty of beers in the fridge as well, grab a seat, this could get interesting :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a dancing cat we can all watch instead!!!


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 14, 2008)

got any macewans in there? i feel a powerful lust for a scots ale!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

> see who thinks the mods are drunk with imagined power


dunno about being drunk on power...but i am working on the drunk part :hubba:
hey HIE pass that popcorn over here while i watch that crazy cat LOL
:48:


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> dunno about being drunk on power...but i am working on the drunk part :hubba:
> :48:



You can keep all that alcohol.  I refuse to get drunk.  I used to love it, till the first time I puked all over the living room floor, tried to clean it up, and fell face first in it.  Woke up with a hang over so I was throwing up all the next day too.  The house smelled like vomit for days.  Just hand me a joint and I'll be fine.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

> Just hand me a joint and I'll be fine.


here then hold this.
:48:
more beer for me


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...sure new users always register, but are they the quality members??  No.  Most of the good people leave because the rules here are inconsistently applied, and free speech is not truly allowed here.   I don't mean profanity.  I mean free speech of ideas is censored here.
> 
> My husband is IT and web site developer.  We could run a forum of any type very cheap ~~ those reasons you say are not serious issues in consideration of this idea.



Hey, I'm a new member and quality, too!  Just ask me!  I love this place and you should see my first grow.  There are some great people here and I appreciate a conflict-free place to hang out without anyone jumping down my throat for asking all the dumb questions that I have.

I don't remember being granted a free speech right when I signed up here as a member of someone else's _private_ site.  I do remember being asked to abide by a reasonable set of rules when using this gracious person's _privat_e site.

I would toke with you if I had some smoke, but I don't.  Cheers (martini time).


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 15, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> ...conflict-free place to hang out without anyone jumping down my throat for asking all the dumb questions that I have


 
...then you might not like that sometimes there is a rude jerk here who tells you how stupid your question is - as at least two people have done to me here.

...makes you not want to open your mouth and ask a question that experienced growers will be condescending and belittling in their posts, not helping, and only hurting.


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2008)

If you are afraid of people jumping on ya for posting questions then use the search feature before opening a new post.  Most questions can be answered using that feature and you won't worry have to worry about people telling you how "stupid your question is" or filling up the boards with questions that have already been answered.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

Mods do a great job here,thanks.
 No matter what the rules or no rules, there will always be some kind of issue.You can't please all the people all the time.
As for cussing.I cuss all the time but I don't do it in front of certain people.There are peoples moms here.There's no need to cuss while talking pot,be respectful.
If one can't keep themselves from cussing in a conversation, they have a lot of growing up to dh, and I wish them luck in court if they're ever unlucky enough to find themselves there.....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with you time4tokin, it really isn't necessary to cuss most of the time anyways. My wife and I cuss alot LOL but when I come here I don't. I in no way feel like I am being "held down by the man" because of the rules on this site. I am a guest here and I am happy to follow the rules. Sometimes I get fired up and push the limits a little, but then I take a step back and stop.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by whitewidower
> ...then you might not like that sometimes there is a rude jerk here who tells you how stupid your question is - as at least two people have done to me here.



why would you personalize the comments of a complete stranger? 

I suppose if you are looking out side your self - that external pat on the back to justify your own feelings towards self - this might cause a conflict and create anger and "hurt feelings" by these posters.

if you trusted your own inner self then their words would not faze you. 

you give your power away when you lose your emotions on type written words from strangers. 

check your self. you really should be asking your self why? why do I let this get me all worked up? 

This is a good place to make friends and learn many new things.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 15, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> why would you personalize the comments of a complete stranger?
> 
> I suppose if you are looking out side your self - that external pat on the back to justify your own feelings towards self - this might cause a conflict and create anger and "hurt feelings" by these posters.
> 
> ...


 
^Word^


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 15, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> ...then you might not like that sometimes there is a rude jerk here who tells you how stupid your question is - as at least two people have done to me here.
> 
> ...makes you not want to open your mouth and ask a question that experienced growers will be condescending and belittling in their posts, not helping, and only hurting.



I'm sorry you've had that experience.  I haven't.  I've only had people say "nice plants" when they weren't.  If we're talking about cussing, thencuss somewhere else.  I admit all these things walk a fine line.  But I believe the mods do a great job here.  If you don't agree, then move on?

When my post gets belittled, I will just PM the people here I met, like, and resepct.  Shall we name a few names at the risk of missing a few?  Here's a short list of people welcome at my house any time and in general, very few people are welcome at my house:

Hick
Andy52
Slowmo
The Hemp Goddess
PuffinaFatty
Papabeach (subject to playing by the rules lol)
Smokinmom
The shaved Bittney Spears Chic (lol)
4UtoSmoke
TimmyG

I'm sorry to have left out so many of my new friends but I'm HAPPY here.  Take your free speech and cussing somewhere else.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it safe to say that this thread has also run its course?  

I don't want to seem like I am on a power trip or anything if I close it.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is it safe to say that this thread has also run its course?
> 
> I don't want to seem like I am on a power trip or anything if I close it.




WAIT!..um..never mind...I forgot what I was gonna say....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> WAIT!..um..never mind...I forgot what I was gonna say....


 
:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone..and a special thanks sent to our " MOM"


----------

